# So why are fat women supposed to accepted but not fat men?



## fbj

You habe all these terms for big women like bbw and queen size and voluptuous but the big guy I'd just seen as gross.    So why can't a big man be accepted but a woman with a "sagging foundation" is considered big and beautiful?


----------



## WinterBorn

Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.


----------



## ClosedCaption




----------



## koshergrl

Don't worry, I love fat men and fat women.

Though typically, fat men have a propensity to be pedophiles...






It's amazing how much he doesn't look like a pervert, isn't it?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Double standard...All around.


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> You habe all these terms for big women like bbw and queen size and voluptuous but the big guy I'd just seen as gross.    So why can't a big man be accepted but a woman with a "sagging foundation" is considered big and beautiful?


Never seen a woman with a sagging foundation. That doesnt sound very beautiful


----------



## Bonzi

Well you have to care about what others think in the first place......

I would kind of stop doing that..........


----------



## Pogo

WinterBorn said:


> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.



That's absolutely true, but it makes the opposite of the OP's point.
His premise is ass-backward.  Seems to me fat men are in fact "accepted" far _more, _not less, than fat women, within the "accepted social standards".

A century ago he was even admired, his rotundity being considered a sign of financial "success" in that ignorant time.  We've come to learn the health implications and removed that status, but I don't think overweight women ever got such a pass.


And btw, OP, "voluptuous" doesn't mean "fat".


----------



## Bonzi

Women (that I have been around) never trash men for their weight.
It's more about hygiene.... he's gross, sloppy, stinks, bad breath etc.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> Women (that I have been around) never trash men for their weight.
> It's more about hygiene.... he's gross, sloppy, stinks, bad breath etc.



And women routinely get called fat for the slightest bit of extra weight.


----------



## Pogo

fbj said:


> You habe all these terms for big women like bbw and queen size and voluptuous but the big guy I'd just seen as gross.    So why can't a big man be accepted but a woman with a "sagging foundation" is considered big and beautiful?



And you're misinterpreting these terms.  Not sure what a "bbw" is but "queen size" and "plus size" are obvious euphemisms designed to deflect from the fact that you're referring to fat people.  Euphemisms are _fake terms not to be taken at face value_.  They're there to, in this case, refer to the "despised" without directly trashing them. They're not intended to imply that the subject is "beautiful" -- rather, they're intended to *avoid *implying that they're not.

It's circumlocution.  The same as referring to innocent civilians killed in war as "collateral damage".


----------



## Bonzi

Here is an example.  Mark Labbett (The Beast from the game show THE CHASE) - totally cute, and if I weren't married and he weren't married... and he asked, (even if he wasn't famous...) YES!!!! Very attractive!


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women (that I have been around) never trash men for their weight.
> It's more about hygiene.... he's gross, sloppy, stinks, bad breath etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And women routinely get called fat for the slightest bit of extra weight.
Click to expand...

 
Especially if they turn a guy down.....  "well she was fat anyway..." (5 lbs overweight!)


----------



## Pogo

Bonzi said:


> Here is an example.  Mark Labbett (The Beast from the game show THE CHASE) - totally cute, and if I weren't married and he weren't married... and he asked, (even if he wasn't famous...) YES!!!! Very attractive!




But how can you tell what he smells like?

And btw what's with that collar?


----------



## Bonzi

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an example.  Mark Labbett (The Beast from the game show THE CHASE) - totally cute, and if I weren't married and he weren't married... and he asked, (even if he wasn't famous...) YES!!!! Very attractive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how can you tell what he smells like?
> 
> And btw what's with that collar?
Click to expand...

 
Probably not the best pic, but while watching TV he LOOKS like he's neat and clean...
No visible stains on his clothes, his teeth look brushed, but he could have bad breath and BO.
point taken....


----------



## fbj

WinterBorn said:


> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.





WinterBorn said:


> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.





WinterBorn said:


> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.





WinterBorn said:


> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.





WinterBorn said:


> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.





WinterBorn said:


> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.





WinterBorn said:


> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.





WinterBorn said:


> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.




You and I both know that is a fucking lie


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> You habe all these terms for big women like bbw and queen size and voluptuous but the big guy I'd just seen as gross.    So why can't a big man be accepted but a woman with a "sagging foundation" is considered big and beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen a woman with a sagging foundation. That doesnt sound very beautiful
Click to expand...



Yes you have


----------



## fbj

Pogo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> You habe all these terms for big women like bbw and queen size and voluptuous but the big guy I'd just seen as gross.    So why can't a big man be accepted but a woman with a "sagging foundation" is considered big and beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're misinterpreting these terms.  Not sure what a "bbw" is but "queen size" and "plus size" are obvious euphemisms designed to deflect from the fact that you're referring to fat people.  Euphemisms are _fake terms not to be taken at face value_.  They're there to, in this case, refer to the "despised" without directly trashing them. They're not intended to imply that the subject is "beautiful" -- rather, they're intended to *avoid *implying that they're not.
> 
> It's circumlocution.  The same as referring to innocent civilians killed in war as "collateral damage".
Click to expand...



Big Beautiful Women


----------



## WinterBorn

fbj said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You and I both know that is a fucking lie
Click to expand...


No, I don't know that.


----------



## Pogo

fbj said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You and I both know that is a fucking lie
Click to expand...


..... Which one?

You actually *disagree *with that?  No wonder you can't get near a female.


----------



## fbj

WinterBorn said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You and I both know that is a fucking lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't know that.
Click to expand...



Then why have I been rejected for my weight in the past?


----------



## WinterBorn

fbj said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You and I both know that is a fucking lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then why have I been rejected for my weight in the past?
Click to expand...


I didn't say men never get rejected or that men are never judged on their looks.   Just that men don't have it happen nearly as often.

As for why you have been rejected for your weight?   Perhaps because you are overweight and the woman likes fit men?


----------



## fbj

WinterBorn said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You and I both know that is a fucking lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then why have I been rejected for my weight in the past?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say men never get rejected or that men are never judged on their looks.   Just that men don't have it happen nearly as often.
> 
> As for why you have been rejected for your weight?   Perhaps because you are overweight and the woman likes fit men?
Click to expand...


Some fat women don't even like Fat men.

One fat girl said this below

"I'm Fat and he is Fat, what the fuck are we going to do?  Wrestle?


----------



## WinterBorn

fbj said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You and I both know that is a fucking lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then why have I been rejected for my weight in the past?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say men never get rejected or that men are never judged on their looks.   Just that men don't have it happen nearly as often.
> 
> As for why you have been rejected for your weight?   Perhaps because you are overweight and the woman likes fit men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some fat women don't even like Fat men.
> 
> One fat girl said this below
> 
> "I'm Fat and he is Fat, what the fuck are we going to do?  Wrestle?
Click to expand...


And plenty of men refuse to date a woman with any signs of fat, or even of age.   Look at the amount of cosmetic surgery that many women go thru.

Or look at the flack women who are successful catch, if they are not beautiful.


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> You habe all these terms for big women like bbw and queen size and voluptuous but the big guy I'd just seen as gross.    So why can't a big man be accepted but a woman with a "sagging foundation" is considered big and beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen a woman with a sagging foundation. That doesnt sound very beautiful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you have
Click to expand...

Give me an example.


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You and I both know that is a fucking lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then why have I been rejected for my weight in the past?
Click to expand...

Sounds like you dont understand that people have different likes and dislikes. Some women simply dont want an overweight guy. Some women cant stand skinny guys. Some women don't like muscle bound guys. I had to stop lifting weights recently because my wife doesnt like me getting too big. She said its intimidating.


----------



## Pogo

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You and I both know that is a fucking lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then why have I been rejected for my weight in the past?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you dont understand that people have different likes and dislikes. Some women simply dont want an overweight guy. Some women cant stand skinny guys. Some women don't like muscle bound guys. I had to stop lifting weights recently because my wife doesnt like me getting too big. She said its intimidating.
Click to expand...


Seems like the OP's prob is not his weight -- it's his self-centredness.  It's so bad he stretches his persecution complex into a bizarre Oppositeland world where he actually thinks that men are judged more on their appearance than women are.  Just because he can't get any.  That's serious blindness.


----------



## Iceweasel

What are the odds this guy has a pretty good bank account?


----------



## ChrisL

Why is it okay to acknowledge when people are too thin and unhealthy looking but not okay to point out when people are too fat and unhealthy looking?


----------



## Agit8r

In what sort of media do you find such euphemisms?


----------



## ChrisL

Agit8r said:


> In what sort of media do you find such euphemisms?



Who are you talking to?  There is a "quote" feature, you know.  Don't make us guess as to who you are addressing.


----------



## Agit8r

ChrisL said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what sort of media do you find such euphemisms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to?  There is a "quote" feature, you know.  Don't make us guess as to who you are addressing.
Click to expand...


Sorry.  I was addressing the OP about what media he comes across terms like BBW, queen size and voluptuous.

I'm actually pretty sure I know...


----------



## fbj

Agit8r said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what sort of media do you find such euphemisms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to?  There is a "quote" feature, you know.  Don't make us guess as to who you are addressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry.  I was addressing the OP about what media he comes across terms like BBW, queen size and voluptuous.
> 
> I'm actually pretty sure I know...
Click to expand...



There are tons of dating sites geared toward fat women, are you serious?


----------



## ChrisL

fbj said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what sort of media do you find such euphemisms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to?  There is a "quote" feature, you know.  Don't make us guess as to who you are addressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry.  I was addressing the OP about what media he comes across terms like BBW, queen size and voluptuous.
> 
> I'm actually pretty sure I know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are tons of dating sites geared toward fat women, are you serious?
Click to expand...


Yeah, I think that is what he was getting at.  That and/or fat girl porn.


----------



## Iceweasel

The new way to describe fat is "curvy".


----------



## Agit8r

fbj said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what sort of media do you find such euphemisms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to?  There is a "quote" feature, you know.  Don't make us guess as to who you are addressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry.  I was addressing the OP about what media he comes across terms like BBW, queen size and voluptuous.
> 
> I'm actually pretty sure I know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are tons of dating sites geared toward fat women, are you serious?
Click to expand...


Regardless, those terms exist because some guys are "into that."


----------



## ChrisL

Agit8r said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what sort of media do you find such euphemisms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to?  There is a "quote" feature, you know.  Don't make us guess as to who you are addressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry.  I was addressing the OP about what media he comes across terms like BBW, queen size and voluptuous.
> 
> I'm actually pretty sure I know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are tons of dating sites geared toward fat women, are you serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless, those terms exist because some guys are "into that."
Click to expand...


And big giant butts too apparently!


----------



## Agit8r

ChrisL said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what sort of media do you find such euphemisms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to?  There is a "quote" feature, you know.  Don't make us guess as to who you are addressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry.  I was addressing the OP about what media he comes across terms like BBW, queen size and voluptuous.
> 
> I'm actually pretty sure I know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are tons of dating sites geared toward fat women, are you serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless, those terms exist because some guys are "into that."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And big giant butts too apparently!
Click to expand...


Even white boy's got to shout


----------



## ChrisL

Agit8r said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to?  There is a "quote" feature, you know.  Don't make us guess as to who you are addressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  I was addressing the OP about what media he comes across terms like BBW, queen size and voluptuous.
> 
> I'm actually pretty sure I know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are tons of dating sites geared toward fat women, are you serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless, those terms exist because some guys are "into that."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And big giant butts too apparently!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even white boy's got to shout
Click to expand...


I guess if you're into swass.


----------



## ChrisL

Agit8r said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to?  There is a "quote" feature, you know.  Don't make us guess as to who you are addressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  I was addressing the OP about what media he comes across terms like BBW, queen size and voluptuous.
> 
> I'm actually pretty sure I know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are tons of dating sites geared toward fat women, are you serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless, those terms exist because some guys are "into that."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And big giant butts too apparently!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even white boy's got to shout
Click to expand...


Probably have a hard time reaching around that giant thing to wipe too.  Wouldn't you think?


----------



## Agit8r

ChrisL said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  I was addressing the OP about what media he comes across terms like BBW, queen size and voluptuous.
> 
> I'm actually pretty sure I know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are tons of dating sites geared toward fat women, are you serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless, those terms exist because some guys are "into that."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And big giant butts too apparently!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even white boy's got to shout
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess if you're into swass.
Click to expand...


Had to google that... 

I like a little cushion for the pushin', but I don't wanna jump on a bouncy castle.  I think that's pretty normal.  Nature made women to be a bit softer than men.


----------



## ChrisL

Agit8r said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are tons of dating sites geared toward fat women, are you serious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, those terms exist because some guys are "into that."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And big giant butts too apparently!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even white boy's got to shout
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess if you're into swass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had to google that...
> 
> I like a little cushion for the pushin', but I don't wanna jump on a bouncy castle.  I think that's pretty normal.  Nature made women to be a bit softer than men.
Click to expand...


Of course, but I'm talking about Kim Kardashian sized butts.    That bum is unnaturally large.


----------



## Agit8r

ChrisL said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, those terms exist because some guys are "into that."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And big giant butts too apparently!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even white boy's got to shout
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess if you're into swass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had to google that...
> 
> I like a little cushion for the pushin', but I don't wanna jump on a bouncy castle.  I think that's pretty normal.  Nature made women to be a bit softer than men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, but I'm talking about Kim Kardashian sized butts.    That bum is unnaturally large.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I'm pretty sure that it is literally unnatural.  Like literally literally.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, those terms exist because some guys are "into that."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And big giant butts too apparently!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even white boy's got to shout
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess if you're into swass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had to google that...
> 
> I like a little cushion for the pushin', but I don't wanna jump on a bouncy castle.  I think that's pretty normal.  Nature made women to be a bit softer than men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, but I'm talking about Kim Kardashian sized butts.    That bum is unnaturally large.
Click to expand...

That booty is great. Why people think its too big is beyond me.


----------



## Iceweasel

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And big giant butts too apparently!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even white boy's got to shout
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess if you're into swass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had to google that...
> 
> I like a little cushion for the pushin', but I don't wanna jump on a bouncy castle.  I think that's pretty normal.  Nature made women to be a bit softer than men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, but I'm talking about Kim Kardashian sized butts.    That bum is unnaturally large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That booty is great. Why people think its too big is beyond me.
Click to expand...

Probably the same reason why basketball sized tits are consider disproportionate but some freaks love them.


----------



## Asclepias

Iceweasel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even white boy's got to shout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you're into swass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had to google that...
> 
> I like a little cushion for the pushin', but I don't wanna jump on a bouncy castle.  I think that's pretty normal.  Nature made women to be a bit softer than men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, but I'm talking about Kim Kardashian sized butts.    That bum is unnaturally large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That booty is great. Why people think its too big is beyond me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably the same reason why basketball sized tits are consider disproportionate but some freaks love them.
Click to expand...

Disproportionate is subjective. If its too big for you to handle you may want to look into a size enhancement or just be satisfied with women that look like preteens.


----------



## The sheeple sea

Honestly? Because fat men never whined about not being portrayed as beautiful. I never understood the whole thing, media uses beautiful people as models and actors, so what? 

You never hear guys complaining that "hey, real men don't look like zac efron, that's an unrealistic stanard!" Or if they do, they should shut up.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Disproportionate is subjective. If its too big for you to handle you may want to look into a size enhancement or just be satisfied with women that look like preteens.


I don't disagree with the gist of your post, but contending  that 'disproportionate is subjective' is along the lines of jungle bunny civilizations.

You're going to have to do a lot better than 'I'm a jungle bunny' defense.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disproportionate is subjective. If its too big for you to handle you may want to look into a size enhancement or just be satisfied with women that look like preteens.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with the gist of your post, but contending  that 'disproportionate is subjective' is along the lines of jungle bunny civilizations.
> 
> You're going to have to do a lot better than 'I'm a jungle bunny' defense.
Click to expand...

Typically you cave monkeys ignore the dictionary and make up your own definitions even though your own language disagrees with you.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And big giant butts too apparently!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even white boy's got to shout
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess if you're into swass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had to google that...
> 
> I like a little cushion for the pushin', but I don't wanna jump on a bouncy castle.  I think that's pretty normal.  Nature made women to be a bit softer than men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, but I'm talking about Kim Kardashian sized butts.    That bum is unnaturally large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That booty is great. Why people think its too big is beyond me.
Click to expand...


She looks like a freak or a caricature.  Her butt is fake.  Lol!    Okay, so you like women who look like caricatures or cartoons, cottage cheese and swass.  We get it.    Women who are normally proportioned do not look like preteens either.  Some men prefer more petite and cute girls who look naturally beautiful.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

fbj said:


> You habe all these terms for big women like bbw and queen size and voluptuous but the big guy I'd just seen as gross.    So why can't a big man be accepted but a woman with a "sagging foundation" is considered big and beautiful?


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disproportionate is subjective. If its too big for you to handle you may want to look into a size enhancement or just be satisfied with women that look like preteens.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with the gist of your post, but contending  that 'disproportionate is subjective' is along the lines of jungle bunny civilizations.
> 
> You're going to have to do a lot better than 'I'm a jungle bunny' defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typically you cave monkeys ignore the dictionary and make up your own definitions even though your own language disagrees with you.
Click to expand...

There is a difference why you are lower class than I. Although you insist, in truth It has little to do with race.


----------



## HUGGY

fbj said:


> You habe all these terms for big women like bbw and queen size and voluptuous but the big guy I'd just seen as gross.    So why can't a big man be accepted but a woman with a "sagging foundation" is considered big and beautiful?



Sorry...you have been watching too much "Ellen" on the TV.  Fat women are disgusting pigs.  They are also mentally unstable cripples which is why they are fat in the first place.  

The only good thing about fat people in general is that they are repulsive which limits their breeding opportunities which is how it should be.


----------



## ChrisL

CrusaderFrank said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> You habe all these terms for big women like bbw and queen size and voluptuous but the big guy I'd just seen as gross.    So why can't a big man be accepted but a woman with a "sagging foundation" is considered big and beautiful?
Click to expand...


The cottage cheese has been edited out.    Also, the woman's waist in the one immediately above??? Come on!  Lol!  You cannot use professional photos as accurate representations of what people look like.  MOST fatter women have ripples and wrinkles and rolls and cottage cheese.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

fbj said:


> You habe all these terms for big women like bbw and queen size and voluptuous but the big guy I'd just seen as gross.    So why can't a big man be accepted but a woman with a "sagging foundation" is considered big and beautiful?



Are you fat and nasty?


----------



## ChrisL

Kim looked good here.  She was normal sized and not the freak of nature she has made herself into with cosmetic surgery.


----------



## WinterBorn

CrusaderFrank said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> You habe all these terms for big women like bbw and queen size and voluptuous but the big guy I'd just seen as gross.    So why can't a big man be accepted but a woman with a "sagging foundation" is considered big and beautiful?
Click to expand...


The top one is seriously HOT!!


----------



## ChrisL

This is a more accurate representation of most overweight women.  An untouched photo.


----------



## ChrisL

Lol.  Kim now.  Unedited photo.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> This is a more accurate representation of most overweight women.  An untouched photo.



I don't know if you can categorize anyone as what "most overweight" people look like.   It varioes so much from a few pounds to morbidly obese.   And women DO catch flack for a few pounds.

Jennifer Lawrence and Lady Gaga have both been called fat in some public forums and venues.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> This is a more accurate representation of most overweight women.  An untouched photo.



I wouldn't hit that with "Don't Taz Me's" dick.  I've NEVER been that drunk or high.  THANK GAWWWDDD!!!!


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a more accurate representation of most overweight women.  An untouched photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can categorize anyone as what "most overweight" people look like.   It varioes so much from a few pounds to morbidly obese.   And women DO catch flack for a few pounds.
> 
> Jennifer Lawrence and Lady Gaga have both been called fat in some public forums and venues.
Click to expand...


Well to me, neither of those women are fat.  I've never heard anyone consider them fat either personally.  BUT, the fact is that most women have SOME cellulite, and the bigger you are, the more of it you are going to have.  I think Kim's body before this big arse craze was MUCH more attractive than what she has done to herself more recently.  It's TOO much.  It doesn't look natural at all.  

Also, most larger people tend to keep gaining weight.  It is also an attribute that could be consistent with poor self control and will power.  Some people might be naturally larger, whether they be bigger boned or a bigger person or whatever, but most of the overweight people we see today in America is simply due to inactivity and overeating or making unhealthy food choices.


----------



## Iceweasel

There's also the hygiene aspect. Fat people smell. They can't help it, the folds prevent air circulation. I've drawn many nude models, mostly women but we had this 250 pounder a few times. When she whipped off her moomoo the class would visibly sit back in our seats. I was not pleasant.


----------



## fbj

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> You habe all these terms for big women like bbw and queen size and voluptuous but the big guy I'd just seen as gross.    So why can't a big man be accepted but a woman with a "sagging foundation" is considered big and beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you fat and nasty?
Click to expand...


Tall and Thick


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disproportionate is subjective. If its too big for you to handle you may want to look into a size enhancement or just be satisfied with women that look like preteens.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with the gist of your post, but contending  that 'disproportionate is subjective' is along the lines of jungle bunny civilizations.
> 
> You're going to have to do a lot better than 'I'm a jungle bunny' defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typically you cave monkeys ignore the dictionary and make up your own definitions even though your own language disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a difference why you are lower class than I. Although you insist, in truth It has little to do with race.
Click to expand...

Yes there is a difference between me and you. Youre a monkey and I am a perfect example of a man.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> You habe all these terms for big women like bbw and queen size and voluptuous but the big guy I'd just seen as gross.    So why can't a big man be accepted but a woman with a "sagging foundation" is considered big and beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cottage cheese has been edited out.    Also, the woman's waist in the one immediately above??? Come on!  Lol!  You cannot use professional photos as accurate representations of what people look like.  MOST fatter women have ripples and wrinkles and rolls and cottage cheese.
Click to expand...

If youre talking about the one on the bottom there are many Black women that are built like that. Lots of Black women have naturally small waists regardless of how big everything else may be.


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disproportionate is subjective. If its too big for you to handle you may want to look into a size enhancement or just be satisfied with women that look like preteens.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with the gist of your post, but contending  that 'disproportionate is subjective' is along the lines of jungle bunny civilizations.
> 
> You're going to have to do a lot better than 'I'm a jungle bunny' defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typically you cave monkeys ignore the dictionary and make up your own definitions even though your own language disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a difference why you are lower class than I. Although you insist, in truth It has little to do with race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is a difference between me and you. Youre a monkey and I am a perfect example of a man.
Click to expand...



reported for inappropriate posting


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disproportionate is subjective. If its too big for you to handle you may want to look into a size enhancement or just be satisfied with women that look like preteens.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with the gist of your post, but contending  that 'disproportionate is subjective' is along the lines of jungle bunny civilizations.
> 
> You're going to have to do a lot better than 'I'm a jungle bunny' defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typically you cave monkeys ignore the dictionary and make up your own definitions even though your own language disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a difference why you are lower class than I. Although you insist, in truth It has little to do with race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is a difference between me and you. Youre a monkey and I am a perfect example of a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> reported for inappropriate posting
Click to expand...

Uncle Ruckus?


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with the gist of your post, but contending  that 'disproportionate is subjective' is along the lines of jungle bunny civilizations.
> 
> You're going to have to do a lot better than 'I'm a jungle bunny' defense.
> 
> 
> 
> Typically you cave monkeys ignore the dictionary and make up your own definitions even though your own language disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a difference why you are lower class than I. Although you insist, in truth It has little to do with race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is a difference between me and you. Youre a monkey and I am a perfect example of a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> reported for inappropriate posting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uncle Ruckus?
Click to expand...



Who the fuck is Uncle Rukus


----------



## bodecea

fbj said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because women are judged based on their looks far more than men are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You and I both know that is a fucking lie
Click to expand...


Nope...he speaks the truth.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


>



Ah love Weird Al...

​


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah love Weird Al...
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Lol!  Awesome.  I've never heard that one before.    Keeping the theme going . . .


----------



## ChrisL

And I dedicate this one to the OP.    Lol!


----------



## HUGGY

No normal man wants to stick his dick into a tub of cottage cheese.


----------



## WinterBorn

HUGGY said:


> No normal man wants to stick his dick into a tub of cottage cheese.



No normal man wants to bump hip bones either.


----------



## HUGGY

WinterBorn said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to stick his dick into a tub of cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to bump hip bones either.
Click to expand...


There certainly is a desire-able happy medium.  Too skinny is not healthy or sexy as too fat is not healthy or desirable.


----------



## Iceweasel

WinterBorn said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to stick his dick into a tub of cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to bump hip bones either.
Click to expand...

Hmm really? I might be persuaded to spend some quality time with this set.


----------



## ChrisL

Don't you think this is accurate for the OP of this thread?  Lol.


----------



## Asclepias

HUGGY said:


> No normal man wants to stick his dick into a tub of cottage cheese.


Why would you ever want to do that? Cottage cheese is cold or at best room temperature and missing other body parts.


----------



## Asclepias

Iceweasel said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to stick his dick into a tub of cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to bump hip bones either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm really? I might be persuaded to spend some quality time with this set.
Click to expand...

You must be desperate. She looks like a preteen. She needs to eat and gain about 10-20lbs. Now these two? Goodness!


----------



## HUGGY

Asclepias said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to stick his dick into a tub of cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you ever want to do that? Cottage cheese is cold or at best room temperature and missing other body parts.
Click to expand...


I'm sure you could add the missing body parts if you were weird enough.


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to stick his dick into a tub of cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to bump hip bones either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm really? I might be persuaded to spend some quality time with this set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be desperate. She looks like a preteen. She needs to eat and gain about 10-20lbs. Now these two? Goodness!
Click to expand...



Wonder what their ass smell like


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to stick his dick into a tub of cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to bump hip bones either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm really? I might be persuaded to spend some quality time with this set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be desperate. She looks like a preteen. She needs to eat and gain about 10-20lbs. Now these two? Goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what their ass smell like
Click to expand...

Chocolate and vanilla.


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to stick his dick into a tub of cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to bump hip bones either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm really? I might be persuaded to spend some quality time with this set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be desperate. She looks like a preteen. She needs to eat and gain about 10-20lbs. Now these two? Goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what their ass smell like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chocolate and vanilla.
Click to expand...




Two hotties who will break out the "Mr. Kiss and Sniff" in me


----------



## Iceweasel

Asclepias said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to stick his dick into a tub of cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to bump hip bones either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm really? I might be persuaded to spend some quality time with this set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be desperate. She looks like a preteen. She needs to eat and gain about 10-20lbs. Now these two? Goodness!
Click to expand...

Why is Kevin Hart sitting down...oh wait. Go watch Burn Notice and get back to us on that preteen comment.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to stick his dick into a tub of cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to bump hip bones either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm really? I might be persuaded to spend some quality time with this set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be desperate. She looks like a preteen. She needs to eat and gain about 10-20lbs. Now these two? Goodness!
Click to expand...


These two women are very attractive but they are NOT fat.  They are just larger boned women.  The other woman that Mr. Weasel posted is also beautiful.  She is just a more petite woman.  Can't you appreciate beauty even if it is different?  I think all of the these women are gorgeous.


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to stick his dick into a tub of cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to bump hip bones either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm really? I might be persuaded to spend some quality time with this set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be desperate. She looks like a preteen. She needs to eat and gain about 10-20lbs. Now these two? Goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is Kevin Hart sitting down...oh wait. Go watch Burn Notice and get back to us on that preteen comment.
Click to expand...


I sure Asclepias would be speechless if the woman in the picture you posted ever tried to pick him up.  Lol.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to stick his dick into a tub of cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to bump hip bones either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm really? I might be persuaded to spend some quality time with this set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be desperate. She looks like a preteen. She needs to eat and gain about 10-20lbs. Now these two? Goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These two women are very attractive but they are NOT fat.  They are just larger boned women.  The other woman that Mr. Weasel posted is also beautiful.  She is just a more petite woman.  Can't you appreciate beauty even if it is different?  I think all of the these women are gorgeous.
Click to expand...

I never said they were fat. They look healthy while the other woman looks like she needs to eat. A little sun wouldnt hurt her either.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to stick his dick into a tub of cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to bump hip bones either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm really? I might be persuaded to spend some quality time with this set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be desperate. She looks like a preteen. She needs to eat and gain about 10-20lbs. Now these two? Goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is Kevin Hart sitting down...oh wait. Go watch Burn Notice and get back to us on that preteen comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sure Asclepias would be speechless if the woman in the picture you posted ever tried to pick him up.  Lol.
Click to expand...

Not really. She looks like she is white and they pretty much do that all the time.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to stick his dick into a tub of cottage cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to bump hip bones either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm really? I might be persuaded to spend some quality time with this set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be desperate. She looks like a preteen. She needs to eat and gain about 10-20lbs. Now these two? Goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These two women are very attractive but they are NOT fat.  They are just larger boned women.  The other woman that Mr. Weasel posted is also beautiful.  She is just a more petite woman.  Can't you appreciate beauty even if it is different?  I think all of the these women are gorgeous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said they were fat. They look healthy while the other woman looks like she needs to eat. A little sun wouldnt hurt her either.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  She just is a smaller boned person.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to bump hip bones either.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm really? I might be persuaded to spend some quality time with this set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be desperate. She looks like a preteen. She needs to eat and gain about 10-20lbs. Now these two? Goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is Kevin Hart sitting down...oh wait. Go watch Burn Notice and get back to us on that preteen comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sure Asclepias would be speechless if the woman in the picture you posted ever tried to pick him up.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. She looks like she is white and they pretty much do that all the time.
Click to expand...


She is white.  She's actually an actress in England.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to bump hip bones either.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm really? I might be persuaded to spend some quality time with this set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be desperate. She looks like a preteen. She needs to eat and gain about 10-20lbs. Now these two? Goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is Kevin Hart sitting down...oh wait. Go watch Burn Notice and get back to us on that preteen comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sure Asclepias would be speechless if the woman in the picture you posted ever tried to pick him up.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. She looks like she is white and they pretty much do that all the time.
Click to expand...


Oh, sure they do.  All the time, I'm sure.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No normal man wants to bump hip bones either.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm really? I might be persuaded to spend some quality time with this set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be desperate. She looks like a preteen. She needs to eat and gain about 10-20lbs. Now these two? Goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These two women are very attractive but they are NOT fat.  They are just larger boned women.  The other woman that Mr. Weasel posted is also beautiful.  She is just a more petite woman.  Can't you appreciate beauty even if it is different?  I think all of the these women are gorgeous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said they were fat. They look healthy while the other woman looks like she needs to eat. A little sun wouldnt hurt her either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  She just is a smaller boned person.
Click to expand...

Thats your right. She may be smaller boned but she doesnt have to show us just how small her bones are.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm really? I might be persuaded to spend some quality time with this set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be desperate. She looks like a preteen. She needs to eat and gain about 10-20lbs. Now these two? Goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is Kevin Hart sitting down...oh wait. Go watch Burn Notice and get back to us on that preteen comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sure Asclepias would be speechless if the woman in the picture you posted ever tried to pick him up.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. She looks like she is white and they pretty much do that all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, sure they do.  All the time, I'm sure.
Click to expand...

Not all the time now. They have to watch out for my wife.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm really? I might be persuaded to spend some quality time with this set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be desperate. She looks like a preteen. She needs to eat and gain about 10-20lbs. Now these two? Goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These two women are very attractive but they are NOT fat.  They are just larger boned women.  The other woman that Mr. Weasel posted is also beautiful.  She is just a more petite woman.  Can't you appreciate beauty even if it is different?  I think all of the these women are gorgeous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said they were fat. They look healthy while the other woman looks like she needs to eat. A little sun wouldnt hurt her either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  She just is a smaller boned person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats your right. She may be smaller boned but she doesnt have to show us just how small her bones are.
Click to expand...


PEOPLE come in all different sizes.  I happen to be a small boned person as well.  Men seem to love me.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be desperate. She looks like a preteen. She needs to eat and gain about 10-20lbs. Now these two? Goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two women are very attractive but they are NOT fat.  They are just larger boned women.  The other woman that Mr. Weasel posted is also beautiful.  She is just a more petite woman.  Can't you appreciate beauty even if it is different?  I think all of the these women are gorgeous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said they were fat. They look healthy while the other woman looks like she needs to eat. A little sun wouldnt hurt her either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  She just is a smaller boned person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats your right. She may be smaller boned but she doesnt have to show us just how small her bones are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PEOPLE come in all different sizes.  I happen to be a small boned person as well.  Men seem to love me.
Click to expand...

We are talking about personal preference. I have no problem with small boned women as long as they have meat on their small bones. If you are a grown woman say 5'6" or up and you are under 120lbs then you need to eat.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> These two women are very attractive but they are NOT fat.  They are just larger boned women.  The other woman that Mr. Weasel posted is also beautiful.  She is just a more petite woman.  Can't you appreciate beauty even if it is different?  I think all of the these women are gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said they were fat. They look healthy while the other woman looks like she needs to eat. A little sun wouldnt hurt her either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  She just is a smaller boned person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats your right. She may be smaller boned but she doesnt have to show us just how small her bones are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PEOPLE come in all different sizes.  I happen to be a small boned person as well.  Men seem to love me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking about personal preference. I have no problem with small boned women as long as they have meat on their small bones. If you are a grown woman say 5'6" or up and you are under 120lbs then you need to eat.
Click to expand...


Well, I don't know how much that particular woman weighs, but I think she looks super hot!    She's not bony.  If you are a smaller person, a lot of "meat" doesn't really look that good on most of us.  End up looking like a beach ball or something.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said they were fat. They look healthy while the other woman looks like she needs to eat. A little sun wouldnt hurt her either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  She just is a smaller boned person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats your right. She may be smaller boned but she doesnt have to show us just how small her bones are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PEOPLE come in all different sizes.  I happen to be a small boned person as well.  Men seem to love me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking about personal preference. I have no problem with small boned women as long as they have meat on their small bones. If you are a grown woman say 5'6" or up and you are under 120lbs then you need to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know how much that particular woman weighs, but I think she looks super hot!    She's not bony.  If you are a smaller person, a lot of "meat" doesn't really look that good on most of us.  End up looking like a beach ball or something.
Click to expand...

Whats her name? Maybe thats a bad picture.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  She just is a smaller boned person.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats your right. She may be smaller boned but she doesnt have to show us just how small her bones are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PEOPLE come in all different sizes.  I happen to be a small boned person as well.  Men seem to love me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking about personal preference. I have no problem with small boned women as long as they have meat on their small bones. If you are a grown woman say 5'6" or up and you are under 120lbs then you need to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know how much that particular woman weighs, but I think she looks super hot!    She's not bony.  If you are a smaller person, a lot of "meat" doesn't really look that good on most of us.  End up looking like a beach ball or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats her name? Maybe thats a bad picture.
Click to expand...


Gabrielle Anwar.  If you use Google Chrome as a browser, you can just right click on any image and then select "search google for this image."


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  She just is a smaller boned person.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats your right. She may be smaller boned but she doesnt have to show us just how small her bones are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PEOPLE come in all different sizes.  I happen to be a small boned person as well.  Men seem to love me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking about personal preference. I have no problem with small boned women as long as they have meat on their small bones. If you are a grown woman say 5'6" or up and you are under 120lbs then you need to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know how much that particular woman weighs, but I think she looks super hot!    She's not bony.  If you are a smaller person, a lot of "meat" doesn't really look that good on most of us.  End up looking like a beach ball or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats her name? Maybe thats a bad picture.
Click to expand...


Kind of weird.  She looks a lot different in this picture, a lot less thin, and in some of the others I looked at, she looks even more thin and too thin.  Some must be old pictures or something.  I don't think there is anything wrong with how she looks below though, except that she looks all sweaty.  Lol.  But her body looks healthy here, IMO.  She looks like a petite person is all.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats your right. She may be smaller boned but she doesnt have to show us just how small her bones are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEOPLE come in all different sizes.  I happen to be a small boned person as well.  Men seem to love me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking about personal preference. I have no problem with small boned women as long as they have meat on their small bones. If you are a grown woman say 5'6" or up and you are under 120lbs then you need to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know how much that particular woman weighs, but I think she looks super hot!    She's not bony.  If you are a smaller person, a lot of "meat" doesn't really look that good on most of us.  End up looking like a beach ball or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats her name? Maybe thats a bad picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gabrielle Anwar.  If you use Google Chrome as a browser, you can just right click on any image and then select "search google for this image."
Click to expand...

Yeah. She just doesnt measure up to my standards. She has that weird thing going on where her ass blends into her legs.This is pretty pitiful.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats your right. She may be smaller boned but she doesnt have to show us just how small her bones are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEOPLE come in all different sizes.  I happen to be a small boned person as well.  Men seem to love me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking about personal preference. I have no problem with small boned women as long as they have meat on their small bones. If you are a grown woman say 5'6" or up and you are under 120lbs then you need to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know how much that particular woman weighs, but I think she looks super hot!    She's not bony.  If you are a smaller person, a lot of "meat" doesn't really look that good on most of us.  End up looking like a beach ball or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats her name? Maybe thats a bad picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of weird.  She looks a lot different in this picture, a lot less thin, and in some of the others I looked at, she looks even more thin and too thin.  Some must be old pictures or something.  I don't think there is anything wrong with how she looks below though, except that she looks all sweaty.  Lol.  But her body looks healthy here, IMO.  She looks like a petite person is all.
Click to expand...


She looks a little healthier there but it just may be because she just got done working out.  I saw a close up of her face and she is not ugly but she is sorta plain jane looking. Hopefully she has a great personality.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> PEOPLE come in all different sizes.  I happen to be a small boned person as well.  Men seem to love me.
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about personal preference. I have no problem with small boned women as long as they have meat on their small bones. If you are a grown woman say 5'6" or up and you are under 120lbs then you need to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know how much that particular woman weighs, but I think she looks super hot!    She's not bony.  If you are a smaller person, a lot of "meat" doesn't really look that good on most of us.  End up looking like a beach ball or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats her name? Maybe thats a bad picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gabrielle Anwar.  If you use Google Chrome as a browser, you can just right click on any image and then select "search google for this image."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. She just doesnt measure up to my standards. She has that weird thing going on where her ass blends into her legs.This is pretty pitiful.
Click to expand...


Well anyway, you are right about her.  I've looked at some of her pictures, and she look kind of bony.  So I will concede that point.    However, again, the woman above is not fat.  This thread is about fat women.


----------

